# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche FA pour notre chatte

## Adahe

Bonjour,

Nous partons en voyage à la fin du mois d août pour 1an.
Nous avons une chatte de 15 ans que nous ne pouvons emmener avec nous, elle ne le supporterait pas.
Nous recherchons donc une famille qui pourrait l accueillir pendant 1 an.
Elle est craintive au premier abord, mais une fois en confiance elle aime se faire caresser et adore se faire brosser.
Elle n aime ni les chiens, ni les chats. Elle a un peu peur des moutons et des poules mais adore les chevaux. 
Elle aime sortir, chasser et se prélasser au soleil.
N hésitez pas à me contacter si vous êtes disponible.

Bonne journée.
Alicia

----------


## mnldlt

Bonjour uniquement en maison ou possible en appartement avec un petit jardin/terrasse ?

----------

